# Banana's Accidentally Frozen in Car



## Chalex (Sep 22, 2005)

Yesterday, my DH bought some banana's, left them in the car for about 5.5 hours....it is winter, so of course they froze. So, they were yellow with a touch of green and now they are black on the outside. Can they be used? Or just toss 'em?

(they were froze but not anymore)

Thanks.


----------



## happyhippiemama (Apr 1, 2004)

Hmmm. I cut up bananas and put them in the freezer all the time - yummy snack!! But I've never frozen one with the skin on. Peel it and see?


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

If you thaw them after frozen the insides will be liquid like. Frozen and then thawed bananas are the best thing for iceream, smoothies, banana bread or anntyhing that calls for mashed bananas!


----------



## Denvergirlie (Oct 22, 2005)

ba, ban, na, nah, Banana Bread!


----------



## Chalex (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks for the replies...
I used a few for banana bread this morning...they seemed almost dry though. I think because they weren't really ripe before being frozen. It just didn't seem right.

I added apple sauce to the mix and it should have been good but I just couldn't stomach it and threw it out in the end. Not sure if it's part pregnancy ickies or what. My son had a little and was fine with it.

Oh well, live and learn!


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

I freeze bananas all the time. They should be fine.







IME they get very mushy, almost watery after freezing.

I do generally peel them beforehand, but only b/c it makes it easier to use them once they're frozen.


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

use them! perfect smoothies!







sure it's harder to peel when frozen (thaw just a little and peel then re-freeze). We try to get them peeled and chunked before freezing (which we do frequently-yay for red-banded sale bananas!).

They do work best when fully ripe though. or better yet over ripe.


----------



## gabby_mom_74 (Nov 24, 2007)

Here is a good recipe for the frozen banana's. We also make smoothies with a little yogurt, orange juice, soymilk, any berries or frozen fruit you may have on hand. very yummy. you can also add some wheat germ of flax to it as well.
Banana Shake
Makes 1 serving
This shake is a real hit with children. Frozen bananas make it thick and creamy. To freeze bananas, peel and cut or break into 1-inch pieces. Place in freezer on flat tray until frozen, then transfer to an airtight container for storage.
1 cup soymilk
1 cup frozen banana chunks
Place soymilk and banana in blender and blend until thick and smooth.

Variation: For a sweeter shake, add 2 or 3 pitted dates.
Per serving
 Calories: 271
 Fat: 4.7 g
 Saturated Fat: 0.9 g
 Calories from Fat: 15.7%
 Cholesterol: 0 mg
 Protein: 10.1 g
 Carbohydrates: 52.2 g
 Sugar: 23.8 g
 Fiber: 5.4 g
 Sodium: 141 mg
 Calcium: 310 mg
 Iron: 2.9 mg
 Vitamin C: 14.4 mg
 Beta Carotene: 34 mcg
 Vitamin E: 3.9 mg
Source: Food for Life by Neal Barnard, M.D.; recipe by Jennifer Raymond, M.S., R.D.

Christi


----------

